# How do we find out if they're cheating online?



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe this has been addressed before on here and if so, I apologize.

I have been reading some of the posts under "Coping with Infidelity" and wonder if all the ways to look on a computer to find out what a person is doing, is referenced somewhere within this group.

Most of us know to check "History", but a savvy person can easily erace that. Can we check the history some other way? 

What about other ways a person can cheat? 

How can we find out about chat rooms someone might go into?

Or is there a webcam history we can find? 

Would websites/links (clicked on) that were sent through email register as a history item? 

What about emails? How could a person check up on their email account? 



Stuff like that... information to protect yourself.

Blaze


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

The most foolproof way is with a keylogger. There are hardware and software keyloggers. So anything that gets typed will be saved and you can go through the log.


----------



## Big_D (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep allot out there even one with a 14 day trial, so you can test it and decide if anything is going on before purchasing. Note these are Desk - Key logger and Screen shot programs. I used one and found out allot. 

Be prepared for the truth, and be prepared to know more then you can reveal. When they are telling you one thing and doing another… it can really hurt. But the intel is worth it.
Good Luck.


----------

